# XAMPP Apache 2.2 Fehler



## xouls (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir XAMPP heruntergeladen und kann den Apache Dienst nicht starten.
Im Win Ereignislog steht folgende Meldung:

"Der Dienst "Apache2.2" wurde mit folgendem dienstspezifischem Fehler beendet: Unzulässige Funktion.."

MySQL usw. konnte ich ohne Probleme starten.

Ich benutze Win7 64bit, die Dienste selber sind alle 32bit. Könnte dass das Problem sein?

Ich habe schon einige Stunden nach dem Problem gegooglet und Apache kann ich auch nicht über die Kommandozeile starten ("apache" is not started). Auch mehrmaliges neuinstallieren hat nichts gebracht 

EDIT: Ich habe gerade die logfiles von Apache durchsucht und einen interessanten Eintrag entdeckt:
"(OS 10048)Normalerweise darf jede Socketadresse (Protokoll, Netzwerkadresse oder Anschluss) nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden.  : make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down"

So wie ich das der Meldung entnehmen kann, ist mein Port 80 wohl durch irgendeinen anderen Prozess belegt .. hmm Wie kann ich herausfinden welcher Prozess welchen Port belegt?

EDIT2: Ok nun bin ich schon etwas weitergekommen. Der Port 80 wurde durch TeamViewer belegt. Jetzt bekomme ich die selbe Meldung nur für Port 443 also HTTPS / SSL. Ich habe mit NetInfo mal meine Ports gescanned und bei Port 443 steht das er Open ist. D.h. er müsste doch eigentlich frei sein oder nicht?


----------

